# foung pigeon doesnt want to fly?



## strixaluco (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello!
ive found a pigeon!
sice its october and the tempretures are dropping(like -5C), ive started feeeding feral pigeins from my balcony. they usually hang out on the margains of the balcony in the afternoons and fly away a while later. but this evening i saw that one of them is still there. since it was almoast dark and it was getting cold i took the bird inside. wrapped him in a towel to check for injuries. he started resisting and when i found no injury i put him on the margain outside in hope that he will fly away. and well he just sat there for few minutes. he didnt even resist me catching him!

i took him in for the night. young adult pigeon. he looks and weighs healthy. no injuries. but he doesnt want to fly. and even in inside he could just go like 50cm high.

so my question is why doesnt he want to fly? is he just exhausted?


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for your care for that bird. Can you post a photo of her?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes a pic would help to know how old is he. 
If he is old enough to fly and still doesn't fly, could be sick.
Is he eating and drinking on his own? How are his droppings?

You should find this link helpful for caring for him :
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## strixaluco (Sep 22, 2015)

thaks for the fast replies!

here he is.
he drank a lot of water, didnt want to eat. tried to drink from the food tray(bad eyesight?) havent seen any droppings yet, its been only an hour and a half sice i got him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is a young bird but he should fly well. 
He could be sick if doesn't want to eat. Can you pls open his beak and look for any cheesy growth inside mouth or down the throat? 
Also do monitor his poop and update /upload a pic of poop also. 
Does his keel/breast bone seem to be sharp when you touch it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*He may be starved and not even be weaned yet or he hasn't learned to fly, but disease and starvation could also cause the bird not to fly..

Have you checked the keel/breast bone to see if it is protruding or sharp? Please follow these guidelines to hand/force feed if bird is not eating: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## strixaluco (Sep 22, 2015)

his mouth is all nice and pink. the breast bone wasnt sharp, also he weighs 220g. and i noticed that he makes the baby pigeon noises (you know the "eeh eeeeeeeeh" sounds). his poop was solid, a little bit on the brown - yellow side.
maybe he isnt eating becaust the grain i offered was quite small(or is he just in shok, no?). ill give him a good rest now and offer other grains in the morning.
well he probably knows how to fly - my balcony is on the 3rd floor, as for the starvation- his crop felt kinda full.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Then may be he hasn't weaned yet and was on parents for feed, then you may have to hand feed if he doesn't eat on his own in morning. 
Have you seen him eating on his own when you feed the flock? 
Do update us in morning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Thank you for helping him! Agree he may need feeding as he may not be ready to eat on his own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He must be able to fly to get to the balcony. Maybe he is sick, or if he didn't follow parents home, maybe he now doesn't know where they are. Maybe still being fed by his parents. Poor thing.


----------



## strixaluco (Sep 22, 2015)

Good news eveyone! 
in the morning when i was feeding pigeons, i put him outside and a while later he flew off!
maybe he was just exhausted or lost his parents for some reason. 
anyways he is gone now, and hopefully feeling good!
thanks for your replies!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably didn't know where to go. That's good news that he is okay. I hope he finds the flock. Check to see if you see him around with them.


----------

